# General > General Chat >  O.K. Wolves...

## Sarge47

..I've officially declared this "Drive Ken crazy" month!  Although in order to drive someone crazy they have to 1st have a brain, and we all know that lawyers don't have one; however, we'll try anyway.  I've noticed that Ken can't let any insult pass by without a response.  Right now he's flipping back & forth between 4 different threads, so I suggest that everybody start insulting him on other threads as well, this will keep him jumping all over the place, especially if one of the insulters is 2 dumb...go for the juglar, Wolves!!!! :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> ..I've officially declared this "Drive Ken crazy" month! Although in order to drive someone crazy they have to 1st have a brain, and we all know that lawyers don't have one; however, we'll try anyway. I've noticed that Ken can't let any insult pass by without a response. Right now he's flipping back & forth between 4 different threads, so I suggest that everybody start insulting him on other threads as well, this will keep him jumping all over the place, especially if one of the insulters is 2 dumb...go for the juglar, Wolves!!!!


Bring it on!    :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh you couldn't handle it if WE ALL ganged up on you!! I heard you had to keep a fan on you just from 2D2K making you sweat!! There is absolutely NO WAY you could handle the entire Wolf Pack!! I'm feeling sorry for you already!!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If you're gonna drive him crazy the gas is on me for such a short trip.

----------


## finallyME

> ..I've officially declared this "Drive Ken crazy" month!  Although in order to drive someone crazy they have to 1st have a brain, and we all know that lawyers don't have one; however, we'll try anyway.  I've noticed that Ken can't let any insult pass by without a response.  Right now he's flipping back & forth between 4 different threads, so I suggest that everybody start insulting him on other threads as well, this will keep him jumping all over the place, especially if one of the insulters is 2 dumb...go for the juglar, Wolves!!!!


Deal.  :Drool:

----------


## crashdive123

Golly - Y'all are trying to expand the 2D2K vs Ken thread?

----------


## Sarge47

> Golly - Y'all are trying to expand the 2D2K vs Ken thread?


That was for 2D2K, this is for the rest of us!  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:   Merry Christmas Ken!

----------


## Ken

> That was for 2D2K, this is for the rest of us!  Merry Christmas Ken!


Merry Christmas to you, too, Sarge!  I got you a Christmas present.  It fits you to a "T."  Wanna' see it?   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

> Merry Christmas to you, too, Sarge!  I got you a Christmas present.  It fits you to a "T."  Wanna' see it?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Here's the one I got for you:

 	 	 		 			 			 				 					Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Enjoy!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Here's the one I got for you:
> 
>                                                                                   Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!  BTW - I'm having yours delivered to you by a courier.  And she really thinks you're cute, Sarge..........   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang it, sarge! I like the one that you got him, better than the one that I got him! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks!  BTW - I'm having yours delivered to you by a courier.  And she really thinks you're cute, Sarge..........  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Isn't your Ex?  Hmmm, kinda looks like mine!  Dang, she's cute!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> ..I've officially declared this "Drive Ken crazy" month!


I don't quite get it.
It's either ganging up on poor Ken or showing him love by bashing him--you know kind of like in elementary school where a boy would kick a girl or pull her hair when he had a crush on her.
Anybody have a crush on Ken?

----------


## trax

I was thinking this is more like, the wolf pack ganging up on Ken....wouldn't that be like a pack of dogs surrounding a fire hydrant?  (Fairly good comparison on the iq contrast as well) It's just a  question of who gets to go first.

----------


## Ken

> I was thinking this is more like, the wolf pack ganging up on Ken....wouldn't that be like a pack of dogs surrounding a fire hydrant? (Fairly good comparison on the iq contrast as well) It's just a question of who gets to go first.


 :Sneaky2: 
.

----------


## Ken

> You hear that? You have to be "In" by Friday the 18th!


More echos.  Please, God, make the voices stop!   :Wacko:

----------


## trax

> .


Well there's yer fiery rhetoric right there people. That what you do in a courtroom partner? Hold up big signs with emoticons on them to make a point to the judge and jury? Your clients must view their retainer checks with wings on 'em huh? 

(How's that Sarge? Good start?)

----------


## Ken

> Well there's yer fiery rhetoric right there people. That what you do in a courtroom partner? Hold up big signs with emoticons on them to make a point to the judge and jury? Your clients must view their retainer checks with wings on 'em huh? 
> 
> (How's that Sarge? Good start?)


Be very careful, trackerman.   :Sneaky2:   You better let the alpha dogs get in line for the fire hydrant first, before you try to take a leak.   

And, believe it or not, sometimes you ARE better off letting your expressions, and not your words, make your point in a courtroom.  So there!   :Tt2:

----------


## Stargazer

Well, Ken know's where I live.So out of fear and self preservation Ill watch from the sidelines.

(But if you can get an Ambulance siren to play each time he logs on I think that would be a lot like Pavlov ringing the bell..I blame 2D's pic for this because I still don't feel quite right.)

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> More echos.  Please, God, make the voices stop!


That wasn't an echo. That was a BULLHORN for those like Ken who are Oblivious to everything but food. I had homemade Barbecue pulled pork today,what did you have?
 Ken are the voices that bad? Even with the earplugs? Next we'll have to get one of those sleeping masks/blindfolds for you.... Nah then you would never know when 2D2K was trying to annoy you. :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't quite get it.
> It's either ganging up on poor Ken or showing him love by bashing him--you know kind of like in elementary school where a boy would kick a girl or pull her hair when he had a crush on her.
> Anybody have a crush on Ken?


Ya see, Benesse, Ken really digs all of this.  His real job drives him totally over the wall so biting back helps him relieve the stress.  Plus we all like to gang up on him!  p.s.:  Nice one Trax!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks!  BTW - I'm having yours delivered to you by a courier.  And she really thinks you're cute, Sarge..........  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Isn't that the same girl you lined up for Sourdough last month...as I recall he really liked her!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Be very careful, trackerman.    You better let the alpha dogs get in line for the fire hydrant first, before you try to take a leak.   
> 
> And, believe it or not, sometimes you ARE better off letting your expressions, and not your words, make your point in a courtroom.  So there!


Alpha Dogs? According to you 2D2K is a chihuahua and he is more than apt for the task. There's no need to call out the big Dogs,a couple of Poodles should be more than enough to handle you.

----------


## Ken

> That wasn't an echo.


Yes, it was.  :Sneaky2: 





> That was a BULLHORN for those like Ken who are Oblivious to everything but food.


I have my priorities.  :Blushing: 




> I had homemade Barbecue pulled pork today,what did you have?


Portuguese Steak Sandwich. A large - double this size. Loaded with red banana pepper strips and roasted garlic. Tender as could be and seasoned to perfection. With about 2 lbs. of fries. And a passionfruit soda.  :Drool: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> Ken are the voices that bad? Even with the earplugs?


Only when they echo.  :Sneaky2: 





> Next we'll have to get one of those sleeping masks/blindfolds for you.... Nah then you would never know when 2D2K was trying to annoy you.


2dumb annoys me even when he's offline.  :Sneaky2:  You're starting to remind me of him.

----------


## Ken

> Come to think of it I have a couple of old files myself, maybe I ought to send them to him....


Keep 'em, Sarge.  He doesn't use your kind of files.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Yes, it was. 
>  No it wasn't. 
> 
> Only when they echo. 
> Only when what echoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 2dumb annoys me even when he's offline.  You're starting to remind me of him.


Good! 2D2K is good people.... which means by default that I am "Good People".

----------


## Sarge47

> Keep 'em, Sarge.  He doesn't use your kind of files.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Actually, counselor, that's an "emery board."   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> There's no need to call out the big Dogs...


"If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch'.
Although I have a feeling a free for all is more fun around here--big dogs and little ones too.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Actually, counselor, that's an "emery board."


Where did he say he went to school? I just want to know so I know where to NOT send my kids. Sheesh doesn't he know anything?

----------


## Ken

> There's no need to call out the big Dogs,a couple of Poodles should be more than enough to handle you.


You're right.   :Innocent:     You have me all figured out.   :Blushing:   You just keep thinking that way!   :Smile:

----------


## trax

Steady there counsellor, those of us accustomed to feasting in the wild know the difference between "alpha" dogs and "alpo" dogs.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> "If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch'.
> Although I have a feeling a free for all is more fun around here--big dogs and little ones too.


EXACTLY that's what we are TRYING to tell Ken. If he can't handle an "Ankle Biter" like 2D2K, what is he going to do when the big dogs decide they want a new "Chew toy"?

----------


## Ken

> Actually, counselor, that's an "emery board."


I'll defer to your wisdom here.  I'm sure you buy enough to know 'em by their proper name.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> I'll defer to your wisdom here.  I'm sure you buy enough to know 'em by their proper name.


Don't ask, don't tell!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ankle biter?

----------


## trax

> Ankle biter?


Don't let it bother you 2d2k, here go fetch the biscuit!

----------


## Ken

> Where did he say he went to school? I just want to know so I know where to NOT send my kids. Sheesh doesn't he know anything?


I didn't. Actually, I opened up a matchbook, and the ad was right there inside. So I sent in my $3.99 plus shipping and handling, and 10 days later my diploma came in the mail.

Here, poco. You can learn about computers!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Ankle biter?


Isn't that what he called you about a week ago? Or was it the other way around?? Anyway That is what Ken thinks even if he didn't say it.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I didn't. Actually, I opened up a matchbook, and the ad was right there inside. So I sent in my $3.99 plus shipping and handling, and 10 days later my diploma came in the mail.
> 
> Here, poco. You can learn about computers!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


So that's your Diploma??? You could definitely do better.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't let it bother you 2d2k, here go fetch the biscuit!


 It doesn't bother me....I was just thinkingabout how fast folks will turn on ya. Just a few minutes ago, he called me "good people"....now suddenly, I'm just an ankle biter. :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Where did he say he went to school? I just want to know so I know where to NOT send my kids. Sheesh doesn't he know anything?


I thought it was "Shysters 'R Us!" :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> I didn't. Actually, I opened up a matchbook, and the ad was right there inside. So I sent in my $3.99 plus shipping and handling, and 10 days later my diploma came in the mail.
> 
> Here, poco. You can learn about computers!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wow!  Look at all the money you can make programming computers!  The sad truth is, after all that he pays out, Ken doesn't even make that!  :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:   :Cool2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> It doesn't bother me....I was just thinkingabout how fast folks will turn on ya. Just a few minutes ago, he called me "good people"....now suddenly, I'm just an ankle biter.


You know how it is when Sharks smell blood in the water? Sometimes they bite each other by mistake.

----------


## BENESSE

Ken I'm sure you know, but when they start giving you a hard time you know you've arrived. 
Just don't pull a Joe Pesci in Goodfellas--funny, funny how?!

----------


## trax

> Ken I'm sure you know, but when they start giving you a hard time you know you've arrived. 
> Just don't pull a Joe Pesci in Goodfellas--funny, funny how?!


--aw, I _knew_ he was reminding me of someone, thanks BENESSE!

----------


## Sarge47

> Ken I'm sure you know, but when they start giving you a hard time you know you've arrived. 
> Just don't pull a Joe Pesci in Goodfellas--funny, funny how?!


I hear he's about as tall as Joe Pesci!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> --aw, I _knew_ he was reminding me of someone, thanks BENESSE!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSWmE...eature=related

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey Ken!! Why is your PM box full? I tried PM-ing you and it got kicked back. Whatsa' matter can't fight a battle on two fronts??

----------


## Ken

> I thought it was "Shysters 'R Us!"


No, it was "Shysters 'Я' Us!"   Please get it straight, okay.   :Sneaky2: 

Something in his life oughta' be "straight"...........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey Crash!! I think you can send all of page 6 to the OK wolves... thread.

----------


## Sarge47

> No, it was "Shysters 'Я' Us!"   Please get it straight, okay.  
> 
> Something in his life oughta' be "straight"...........


...my bad, Although I think the computer programing job may have been a better choice for you...oh, wait, it says something about being a high school grad., never mind!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> No, it was "Shysters 'Я' Us!"   Please get it straight, okay.  
> 
> Something in his life oughta' be "straight"...........


AND...they wouldn't take him when he applied

----------


## trax

> Hey Ken!! Why is your PM box full? I tried PM-ing you and it got kicked back. Whatsa' matter can't fight a battle on two fronts??


Well pretty sure it ain't fan mail.

----------


## Sarge47

Someone just PM'd me & asked it I had any "shame?"  I asked:  "wasn't that a Western starring Alan Ladd?"   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Y'all are just confusing 2D.
Here he was fighting Ken all on his own and now you guys have entered the fray. But you ain't helping _him_ none.
Hell, I'm just as confused.
Could it be you're just f-ing with his mind?

----------


## Stargazer

> I hear he's about as tall as Joe Pesci!


Only if his lifts are in. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Y'all are just confusing 2D.
> Here he was fighting Ken all on his own and now you guys have entered the fray. But you ain't helping _him_ none.
> Hell, I'm just as confused.
> Could it be you're just f-ing with his mind?


 Oh, I understand B.

Shhhhh...(Ya see, the thing is, they want to be like me. They just don't want to admit it.) LOL :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Alpha Dogs? According to you 2D2K is a chihuahua and he is more than apt for the task. There's no need to call out the big Dogs,a couple of Poodles should be more than enough to handle you.





> EXACTLY that's what we are TRYING to tell Ken. If he can't handle an "Ankle Biter" like 2D2K, what is he going to do when the big dogs decide they want a new "Chew toy"?





> Ankle biter?


I did say you were "Good People" Didn't I? :Blushing:  Aww just consider it an early Christmas present. Kind of like the olden days when they had a "Barn Raising. Everyone around would pitch in so a long task wasn't such a hard job you had to do all by your lonesome.

----------


## BENESSE

> Oh, I understand B.
> 
> Shhhhh...(Ya see, the thing is, they want to be like me. They just don't want to admit it.) LOL


Thing is, if they want to do it right they've got to be vicious about it.
But they don't have the tummy for it.
These are just love bites, nothing more.

----------


## trax

> Y'all are just confusing 2D.
> Here he was fighting Ken all on his own and now you guys have entered the fray. But you ain't helping _him_ none.
> Hell, I'm just as confused.
> Could it be you're just f-ing with his mind?


Ah Benesse, you're a darlin', but there's a couple of small flaws in the rationale of your post.

1st....we're not confusing 2dumb, trust me, he was already confused

2nd. ...yeah, we're just picking on Ken, I mean...really...who wouldn't?

3rd..f-ing with 2d's mind suggests that he has one that is functional.

----------


## BENESSE

> 2nd. ...yeah, we're just picking on Ken, I mean...really...who wouldn't?


Frankly, if I were Ken I'd be insulted. You guys are just not trying hard enough.
He said (I think) b r i n g - i t -o n ... and this is all you've got?!

----------


## Sarge47

Ya know, if we can't interest the Discovery channel in using this group for a Survival thingie, maybe we can sell it as a series to the comedy channel!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> and this is all you've got?!


What a coincidence, BENESSE!  That's exactly what ALL THE WOMEN ask those guys!   :Lol:

----------


## Sarge47

> Frankly, if I were Ken I'd be insulted. You guys are just not trying hard enough.
> He said (I think) b r i n g - i t -o n ... and this is all you've got?!


It's like this, we're trying to insult a LAWYER!  Insults are usually fabrications, we're too close to the truth!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> What a coincidence, BENESSE!  That's exactly what ALL THE WOMEN ask those guys!


 Now that was cold....but good!   :Thumbup1:

----------


## trax

> What a coincidence, BENESSE!  That's exactly what ALL THE WOMEN ask those guys!


or at least that's what he wants to think. Having never gotten close enough to a woman to find out for himself, he's trying to admit hearsay

(He's literally never gotten close enough, his waist gets in the way every time)

----------


## Sarge47

> or at least that's what he wants to think. Having never gotten close enough to a woman to find out for himself, he's trying to admit hearsay
> 
> (He's literally never gotten close enough, his waist gets in the way every time)


That one was even better!  Yeah, try to  seperate a lawyer from his briefs!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> or at least that's what he wants to think. Having never gotten close enough to a woman to find out for himself, he's trying to admit hearsay
> 
> (He's literally never gotten close enough, his waist gets in the way every time)


How come I've paid almost a Million in child support?   :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> Insults are usually fabrications, we're too close to the truth!


Actually, the insults that always hit the mark are the ones closest to the truth.
So Ken's either a pussycat or you guys have been de-fanged long time ago.

----------


## Sarge47

> How come I've paid almost a Million in child support?


did you demand a paternity test?  If the child had an IQ above 12 I think you could have made a case!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> How come I've paid almost a Million in child support?


Your ex had a better lawyer?

----------


## cowgirlup

> .


Huh....

He looks constipated.....

----------


## trax

> How come I've paid almost a Million in child support?


Well OK, I guess I have to give you that one, when you get f****d you really get....never mind.

----------


## Sarge47

> Your ex had a better lawyer?


,,,i wish I'd thought of that one!   :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:

----------


## trax

> Your ex had a better lawyer?


Ken must have represented himself, she could have had _anyone_ for a lawyer

----------


## trax

> Frankly, if I were Ken I'd be insulted. You guys are just not trying hard enough.
> He said (I think) b r i n g - i t -o n ... and this is all you've got?!


I really like the way you're doing this Benesse, staying out of it and all...and you just keep feeding us this wonderful material....If Ken's insulted and we weren't trying, well that just made our mission even easier to accomplish!

----------


## trax

> Huh....
> 
> He looks constipated.....


Well, yeah. I think it has something to do with the rate that he consumes food at, the other end can't keep up his pace. Or he's storing up for when he has to represent somebody.

----------


## Ken

> ........you guys have been de-fanged long time ago.


Neutered is more like it.........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken must have represented himself, she could have had _anyone_ for a lawyer


It goes strictly by a formula.  And Massachusetts is by far the worst in the country.

----------


## BENESSE

> Huh....
> 
> He looks constipated.....


Nah, constipated people don't give a s--t...Ken pretends he does.

----------


## Ken

> did you demand a paternity test? If the child had an IQ above 12 I think you could have made a case!


Sorry.  Even my ex-wife couldn't cause my kids' IQ to go THAT low.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> Neutered is more like it.........


See the thing is Kenny, you gotta have something to neuter in the first place, and suffering from dickdo the way you do, how would you know?

----------


## Ken

> See the thing is Kenny, you gotta have something to neuter in the first place, and suffering from dickdo the way you do, how would you know?


It's there.  I just checked my briefs.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> Nah, constipated people don't give a s--t...Ken pretends he does.


as usual, just winds up breaking wind....

----------


## BENESSE

> It's there.  I just checked my briefs.


You might have just misplaced your fuzzy dice again.

----------


## Ken

> See the thing is Kenny, you gotta have something to neuter in the first place, and suffering from dickdo the way you do, how would you know?


And only people that REALLY LIKE ME call me KENNY.   :Sneaky2:   People like my Mom, my Sweetheart, Rick, my bartender..........   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> You might have just misplaced your fuzzy dice again.


That's doubtful Benesse, those fuzzy dice can be pretty big....

----------


## BENESSE

> That's doubtful Benesse, those fuzzy dice can be pretty big....


Per chance to dream?

----------


## Ken

> You might have just misplaced your fuzzy dice again.


Nope.  They're still hanging from the rear view mirror in my car.  And that other item is still where it belongs, strapped to my leg all the way down to my ankle..........  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Nope.  They're still hanging from the rear view mirror in my car.  And that other item is still where it belongs, strapped to my leg all the way down to my ankle..........


Okay gang, he just left himself wide open on that one, go get him!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Nope.  They're still hanging from the rear view mirror in my car.  And that other item is still where it belongs, strapped to my leg all the way down to my ankle..........


Sorry, did your sweetheart put you in traction 'cause you didn't put the potty seat down?

----------


## Ken

> Okay gang, he just left himself wide open on that one, go get him!


Couldn't think of a good comeback yourself, huh, Sarge?   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Couldn't think of a good comeback yourself, huh, Sarge?


I can't hog all of the action!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> Sorry, did your sweetheart put you in traction 'cause you didn't put the potty seat down?


Couldn't be cuz of the potty seat, I'm pretty sure he has to sit down to take care of business. Really wondering what he's got strapped all the way down to his ankle though, could just be a really small handgun given that 14"inseam the stumpy little fella has.

----------


## crashdive123

> as usual, just winds up breaking wind....


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Sorry, did your sweetheart put you in traction 'cause you didn't put the potty seat down?


BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts COULD have been realized had you been in Newport, R.I., on January 16, 2003.  'Nuff said.   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

wow, I didn't know Crash had actual video clips of Ken.

----------


## BENESSE

> could just be a really small handgun given that 14"inseam the stumpy little fella has.


Or tube socks.

----------


## Ken

> Couldn't be cuz of the potty seat, I'm pretty sure he has to sit down to take care of business. Really wondering what he's got strapped all the way down to his ankle though, could just be a really small handgun given that 14"inseam the stumpy little fella has.


It's a *30"* inseam.  :Sneaky2:  And most women refer to it as a cannon, not a handgun.  :Blushing:

----------


## trax

> BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts COULD have been realized had you been in Newport, R.I., on January 16, 2003.  'Nuff said.


Well first off, she probably won't ever speak to your sweetheart because she probably can't lower her speech patterns to the monosyllabic grunts that your sweetheart must be accustomed to hearing. and second how the heck are we supposed to know who was in Newport RI besides you?

----------


## Sarge47

It's a long Sub/Hero sandwich cuz Ken's always got the munchies!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> It's a *30"* inseam.  And most women refer to it as a cannon, not a handgun.


Must have pretty small cannons up your way!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts COULD have been realized had you been in Newport, R.I., on January 16, 2003.  'Nuff said.



Yours too probably.

----------


## Ken

> Well first off, she probably won't ever speak to your sweetheart because she probably can't lower her speech patterns to the monosyllabic grunts that your sweetheart must be accustomed to hearing.


Oh, my honey would understand quite well.  She's A LOT like Nell, it you catch my drift.........   :Innocent:   Want me to have her kil.....  I mean, call you?




> and second how the heck are we supposed to know who was in Newport RI besides you?


She was.  That's who.  Do I have to spell EVERYTHING out for you?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> Yours too probably.


I think his just were by you saying that.

----------


## Sarge47

> BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts COULD have been realized had you been in Newport, R.I., on January 16, 2003.  'Nuff said.


Yeah Benesse, it'd of been the best 20 seconds of your life! :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## BENESSE

> She was.  That's who.  Do I have to spell EVERYTHING out for you?


It's OK Ken, we all had imaginary friends.
When we were 5.

----------


## trax

> Yeah Benesse, it'd of been the best 20 seconds of your life!


So, Sarge, you're obviously not calculating in the hour or so it would take him to find it huh?

----------


## Ken

> Must have pretty small cannons up your way!


Some of them are small.  Like this one.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Yours too probably.


Long fingernails?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah Benesse, it'd of been the best 20 seconds of your life!


Repeated instantly and endlessly........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts :


My animal instincts tell me RUUUUN!!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> Repeated instantly and endlessly........


Obviously a legend in his own mind!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It's OK Ken, we all had imaginary friends.
> When we were 5.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

> My animal instincts tell me RUUUUN!!!!


and yet, all your other instincts say roll on the floor laughing, right?

----------


## Ken

> My animal instincts tell me RUUUUN!!!!


Oh, you'd be runnin' alright.  IN MY DIRECTION!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> Some of them are small.  Like this one.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yeah, I could see you getting that into your pants, given your waistline!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> Obviously a legend in his own mind!


It might as well be in his own mind, there's where the rest of his action is....

----------


## Ken

> and yet, all your other instincts say roll on the floor laughing, right?


No, she wasn't thinking about you, trax.

----------


## Ken

> Obviously a legend in his own mind!


No, just a legend.

----------


## BENESSE

> Oh, you'd be runnin' alright.  IN MY DIRECTION!


Only if I were armed.

----------


## Ken

> It might as well be in his own mind, there's where the rest of his action is....


A mind.  Something you should try to have someday.

----------


## Ken

> Only if I were armed.


I understand.  No problem - I never believed that you had the necessary equipment to get the job done.

----------


## trax

> A mind.  Something you should try to have someday.


Well, if I ever feel the need for one, it won't be from your witty comebacks.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, I could see you getting that into your pants, given your waistline!


Helluva' lot bigger that a roll of quarters, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I understand.  No problem - I never believed that you had the necessary equipment to get the job done.


It would have to be a big enough job or I'm not wasting my time.

----------


## Ken

> Well, if I ever feel the need for one, it won't be from your witty comebacks.


Still need chemicals, huh?  (Sorry, latecomers, this one will get by you.)

----------


## trax

You've been a good sport through this, I'm going to leave you alone now. Can't speak for the rest of the pack though. I'm going home to cook myself something and worry about Sourdough watching tv.

Slices of venison sauteed with onions and peppers and some brown rice with mushrooms (I knew you wanted to know that part)

----------


## Ken

> It would have to be a big enough job or I'm not wasting my time.


Hint:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

> Still need chemicals, huh?  (Sorry, latecomers, this one will get by you.)


...and there I was typing something nice when he posts this....oh well.

and no I don't NEED chemicals, I just rather enjoy them from time to time

----------


## Ken

> Slices of venison sauteed with onions and peppers and some brown rice with mushrooms (I knew you wanted to know that part)


NOW you're playing DIRTY!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

Good job fending off the insults...later!   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> ...and there I was typing something nice when he posts this....oh well.
> 
> and no I don't NEED chemicals, I just rather enjoy them from time to time


It was YOUR signature - once upon a time..........   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> NOW you're playing DIRTY!


Ummmm nooo....this is one of those areas that just goes beyond. I shot it, I gutted and skinned it, I hauled it home, I cut the meat and wrapped it and put it in my freezer and your dam well right I'm gonna eat it! Sorry if you feel left out. See y'all...

----------


## Ken

> Good job fending off the insults...later!


Round 2?  Anybody?   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Hint:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Landfills were never my thing but I understand if that's what rocks your world.

----------


## trax

> It was YOUR signature - once upon a time..........


I recall that (amazing, but true) I do believe I was quoting, or at least paraphrasing George Washington Hayduke of _The MonkeyWrench_ _Gang_ fame.

----------


## Sarge47

> Landfills were never my thing but I understand if that's what rocks your world.


Yeah, he's always "over-compensating," capice?   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Landfills were never my thing but I understand if that's what rocks your world.


The reference was to the *SIZE* of the job, not the nature of it.  

Geeeze.  Some urbane intellectual YOU turned out to be.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Yeah, he's always "over-compensating," capice?


Oh capisco all right!

----------


## BENESSE

> The reference was to the *SIZE* of the job, not the nature of it.  
> 
> Geeeze.  Some urbane intellectual YOU turned out to be.



It's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean!

----------


## Ken

Pfffffffffffffft!   It's like the Pentagon.  Relatively short, but very long.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean!


*YOU* were the one who asked about size.

----------


## BENESSE

> Pfffffffffffffft!   It's like the Pentagon.  Relatively short, but very long.


NASA is more my speed.
Stratosphere, my friend.

----------


## BENESSE

> *YOU* were the one who asked about size.


Not LITERALLY.

----------


## Ken

> NASA is more my speed.
> Stratosphere, my friend.


Sounds like something else to me.........   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> It would have to be a big enough job or I'm not wasting my time.





> Not LITERALLY.


Huh?  

.

----------


## Rick

Dang it! I could have been a computer programmer? Shoot! I went after the art classes instead. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> Huh?  
> 
> .



Now counselor, don't go simple on me.
Do you charge per pound or per hour?
Is a big case for you one where the heavier the client the more you get paid? If, yes, then I stand corrected.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sounds like something else to me.........  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Oh look...a photo of a lawyer's brain!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Sounds like something else to me.........  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


We're not back to balls, are we, cosmic or otherwise?

----------


## Ken

> Oh look...a photo of a lawyer's brain!


That's right, Sarge.  Just like a black hole.  It absorbs everything - and only lets out what it wants to.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> No, it was "Shysters 'Я' Us!"   Please get it straight, okay.  
> 
> Something in his life oughta' be "straight"...........


I don't have a "lawyer computer," mine doesn't write backwards, ok?   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Now counselor, don't go simple on me.
> Do you charge per pound or per hour?
> Is a big case for you one where the heavier the client the more you get paid? If, yes, then I stand corrected.


Depends on what I'm doing.  If it helps, figure on about 3,600 "pounds" per hour.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> It absorbs everything - and only lets out what it wants to.


Like radiation?

----------


## Ken

> I don't have a "lawyer computer," mine doesn't write backwards, ok?


It would if you used a mirror.   :Innocent: 

*That should occupy him and shut him up for the rest of the night*

----------


## BENESSE

> Depends on what I'm doing.  If it helps, figure on about 3,600 "pounds" per hour.


Sounds like something 2D does. He moves dirt for a living too.

----------


## Rick

You realize he just dragged the monitor into the bathroom.

----------


## Ken

> Like radiation?


Think of it more in terms of heat and energy!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Sounds like something 2D does. He moves dirt for a living too.


I guess my post was like the sky - over your head.   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Dang it! I could have been a computer programmer? Shoot! I went after the art classes instead. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Nice self-portrait!  But the big bucks are in computers...$7,000 to $12,000 per year!    :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I guess we need to start a Benesse vs. Ken thread now.

----------


## BENESSE

> Think of it more in terms of heat and energy!


That sucks the daylights out of you?

----------


## Rick

Yeah, well now you tell me. You ever tried to make a living drawing clowns? I am pretty good at drawing flies, however.

----------


## Ken

> You realize he just dragged the monitor into the bathroom.


His wife is gonna' be PO'd.  He already spent too much time in there as it was...........

----------


## BENESSE

> I guess my post was like the sky - over your head.


When people talk to themselves, I try not to get in the way.

----------


## Ken

> Nice self-portrait!


Okay, now, class!  Let's summarize today's lesson!

An ADMINISTRATOR can BAN a Super Moderator.

A Super Moderator cannot BAN an ADMINISTRATOR.

Everyone understand?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> When people talk to themselves, I try not to get in the way.


That's how I react to advertising.  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Okay, now, class!  Let's summarize today's lesson!
> 
> An ADMINISTRATOR can BAN a Super Moderator.
> 
> A Super Moderator cannot BAN an ADMINISTRATOR.
> 
> Everyone understand?


...A Super Moderator CAN ban an attorney!   :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:

----------


## Ken

> I guess we need to start a Benesse vs. Ken thread now.


Naw.  It's "Gang Up On Ken Month."  We don't need a new thread.

What we're really gonna' need is a membership drive after all these lightweights die off.........

Don't worry, Rick!  I'll still be here to help ya.'  As always.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> That's how I react to advertising.


Until you get out the credit card.

----------


## Ken

> That *sucks the daylights out of you*?


Re-read your post.   :Innocent:    Hey, whatever it takes, right?

----------


## BENESSE

> Don't worry, Rick!  I'll still be here to help ya.'  As always.


I bet there's a thread on picking up just the right shovel for the job.

----------


## Sarge47

> Don't worry, Rick!  I'll still be here to help ya.'  As always.


  Sheesh Rick, how lucky can you get?  Ken's the best, I know, he told me so himself!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Until you get out the credit card.


Not in this lifetime.............

----------


## Sarge47

> Not in this lifetime.............


I hate to say it Benesse, but he's right, they don't give lawyers credit cards, that'd just be asking for trouble!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ...A Super Moderator CAN ban an attorney!


 Yeah....right.

Prove it!!! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I hate to say it Benesse, but he's right, they don't give lawyers *EX-WIVES* credit cards, that's just be asking for trouble!


How true...........   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Yeah....right.
> 
> Prove it!!!


you wish!  Now get over to the "Yo Wolves thread & help us beat up on Ken!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...A Super Moderator CAN ban an attorney!


 :Tt2: 




> Yeah....right.
> 
> Prove it!!!


Look who just crawled in from under his rock.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> How true...........I have a tiny Winkie!


Messing with a Super-Mod's post mean's war!  Are you sure you want to do that?   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Not in this lifetime.............


Thank god most people believe in advertising or there'd be no one to buy crap any more and I'd be out of a job.

Maybe in 2012, but not now.

----------


## Ken

> you wish! Now get over to the "Yo Wolves thread & help us beat up on Ken!


Because they need all the help they can get - even if it IS only two more brain cells worth.   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Because they need all the help they can get - even if it IS only two more brain cells worth.


  Take away one brain cell & you've got a lawyer!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Messing with a Super-Mod's post mean's war! Are you sure you want to do that?


Why is it that you always seem to be thinking about my Winkie?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Skipped right past this one, huh, BENESSE?   :Innocent: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=146

----------


## Ken

> Take away one brain cell & you've got a lawyer!


That's right!  When you start with an endless supply of perfect ones, that is!

----------


## cowgirlup

> BENESSE, if you ever spoke to my Sweetheart, you would realize that your most desirable fantasies and animal instincts COULD have been realized had you been in Newport, R.I., on January 16, 2003.  'Nuff said.


Benesse?  Are you fantasizing about midget laywers ???
Oh wait.  They prefer to be called little people.
Under-endowed attorneys??
Hmmm.....That doesn't sound PC either.

----------


## nell67

> Why is it that you always seem to be thinking about my Winkie?


 You said winkie,not TWINKIE,right??

----------


## Ken

> You said winkie,not TWINKIE,right??


Nell, Sarge was talking about my WINKIE.  Again.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Skipped right past this one, huh, BENESSE?  
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=146


Nah, I just had a feeling you weren't interested in the properties of a black hole. Plus I've got some homework to do.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Under-endowed attorneys??


 Aaaaahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! That's funnier than a Kenhuahua! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Benesse? Are you fantasizing about midget laywers ???
> Oh wait. They prefer to be called little people.
> Under-endowed attorneys??
> Hmmm.....That doesn't sound PC either.


Back up.  If you post something here, it's supposed to be funny!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Aaaaahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! That's funnier than a Kenhuahua!


Don't go wetting yourself, 2dumb.  She's just looking for an offer to inspect the merchandise first hand.

----------


## cowgirlup

> Back up.  If you post something here, it's supposed to be funny!


Really?  Then how did you get so many posts???

OH?  You were trying to be funny!?!
Good job Ken. You are a very special boy!
Someday the bar association will give you a real license to practice law too!
 :Smash:

----------


## cowgirlup

> Don't go wetting yourself, 2dumb.  She's just looking for an offer to inspect the merchandise first hand.


Hmm...Ma$$hole lawyer who's afraid of snow and consumes his weight in food daily?
Nope.  
Not interested in your little winkie..... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Someday the bar association will give you a real license to practice law too!


Bar Associations don't issue licenses to practice law.

----------


## Ken

> Hmm...Ma$$hole lawyer who's afraid of snow and consumes his weight in food daily?
> Nope. 
> Not interested in your little winkie.....


I sense a bit of hostility here.  Run out of your medication?   :Innocent:

----------


## cowgirlup

> I sense a bit of hostility here.  Run out of your medication?


I'm sorry.  I forgot you are easily confused.
I should have added more smilies for you.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> I'm sorry. I forgot you are easily confused.
> I should have added more smilies for you.


I could say that, for a massage therapist, you sure do rub people the wrong way.

But I'm sure enough of your clients tell you that already.  So I won't.

Okay?   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Wow Ken - It only took about 160 posts for somebody to get to you.

Nice job CGU!

----------


## Ken

> Wow Ken - It only took about 160 posts for somebody to get to you.
> 
> Nice job CGU!


Didn't really get to me.  I just thought the posts were kinda' lame.  You know, "Real license to practice law" - "afraid of snow."

And I only have a 34" waist.............

----------


## cowgirlup

> I could say that, for a massage therapist, you sure do rub people the wrong way.


That all you got? :Tongue Smilie: 

I guess you wore yourself out trying to outwit 2D2K.

----------


## Ken

> That all you got?
> 
> I guess you wore yourself out trying to outwit 2D2K.


You don't come with a money-back guarantee, do ya'?

----------


## Sarge47

"Cowgirl up, you're my hero!   :clap:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup1: 

  Ken, the reason I show so much interest in your winkie is because anything that small deserves some attention at least once in awhile!  Besides, you were changing my post, remember?  So I go for the libado!   :jango:  :Gun Bandana:  :Tank:

----------


## Ken

> "Cowgirl up, you're my hero!   
> 
> Ken, the reason I show so much interest in your winkie is because anything that small deserves some attention at least once in awhile! Besides, you were changing my post, remember? So I go for the libado!


Why are you still out of bed?  I thought that those "special" hospitals had "lights out" at 10:00.

----------


## cowgirlup

> You don't come with a money-back guarantee, do ya'?


***yawn***

OK Kenny,  Still pretty lame.  I know you're better than that.  So, go have a snack and get your blood sugar level up and I'll drop in after work to see how you're doing. :Cool2:

----------

